# The Summer of the String Quartet - Part One



## itywltmt

Starting this week and for 6 weeks, I am declaring the Summer of 2011 to be "The Summer of the String Quartet".

Related Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/13770-summer-string-quartet.html

In the above thread, I put forward a "challenge" to identify some of your favourite quartets in a number of categories. Things have gone back and forth in my mind as to how to put this series together, and I see three things:


We want to feature complete versions of String Quartets openly available on the Web;
We want to somehow "align" this series to my Friday Montage series (starting Friday July 15th) where we will be visiting specific European countries in a "Musical Holiday";
We want to make sure we include as many of your favourites (and ours!) as possible.
Wnat I came up with, and that may change as the series progresses - we are not duty-bound to this approach - is to bundle the selections up according to some (albeit tenuous) thread.

So, sit back, and let's do this!

This week, my selections all come from WGBH Boston, and their excellent series of clasical music podcasts. The four selections include one Beethoven, two Haydn and one Mozart quartet, by artists who recorded their performances at the WGBH studio. In all, almost 90 minutes of music that I hope you will enjoy.

*DETAILED PLAYLIST​**Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
String Quartet #3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Performed by the Harlem Quartet
(Ilmar Gavilan, violin; Melissa White, violin; Juan-Miguel Hernandez, viola; Paul Wiancko, cello)
http://www.wgbh.org/programs/Classi...odes/The-Harlem-Quartet-plays-Beethoven-24259

*Franz Josef HAYDN (1732-1809)*
String Quartet in D major, Op.20 No.4, Hob. III:34 (Sun Quartet #4)
Performed by the Hugo Wolf String Quartet
(Sebastian Gürtler, violin; Régis Bringolf, violin; Gertrud Weinmeister, viola; Florian Berner, cello)
http://streams.wgbh.org/online/clas/pod071017hugowolfquartet.mp3

String Quartet in D, Op. 76, No. 5, Hob III:79 (Erdody Quartet #5 - "Largo")
Perfored by the Borromeo String Quartet
(Nicholas Kitchen, violin; Kristopher Tong, violin; Mai Motobuchi, viola; Yeesun Kim, cello.
http://streams.wgbh.org/online/clas/pod071009borromeo.mp3

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)
*String Quartet # 19 in C major, K.465, "Dissonant"
Performed by The Pacifica Quartet
(Simin Ganatra, violin; Sibbi Bernhardsson, violin; Masumi Per Rostad, viola; Brandon Vamos, cello.)
http://streams.wgbh.org/online/clas/pod060721pacificaquartet.mp3

Next week, more string quartets with some works inspired by Spain or composed by Spanish composers.

The thread is still active if you want to add your suggestions!

Good listening!

*July 8 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage on "Cowboy Classics" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read more July 8th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

